# Homemade Rod Holder - Bank Fishing



## wshniwasfshn

Seeing as how I am currently stuck on the bank (1 more week!) I decided to make some rod holders. After searching high and low and not finding anything more than the same question I had, I decided to hit up Lowes and make my own. Hope this helps for anyone with the same problem.


----------



## firedog4$

You could have saved a few dollars by duct taping that pvc pipe and put it towards the depth finder for your boat. Good luck to you on wetting your line.


----------

